# Wer verwendet welche VISU?



## Chräshe (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

da die Resonanz auf meine Wunschliste sehr zurückhaltend ist, würde mich mal interessieren, wer überhaupt die VISU von TwinCAT einsetzt?

Es gab in den letzten 2 Jahren stetige Verbesserungen. Aber insgesamt geht mir das zu träge. Es macht auf mich den Eindruck, dass der Hersteller aktuell keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht :evil:, weil die Nachfrage der VISU zu gering ist! 

Bis auf TwinCAT-3 mit Visual-Studio kann ich nicht warten. Ob dann gleich alles tut wie es soll darf man ja auch nicht unbedingt voraussetzen... 

Alternativ interessieren mich natürlich auch Lösungen von anderen Anbieter, sofern die Handhabung einfach und Lösung günstig ist.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## MasterOhh (3 Februar 2010)

Naja ich habe jetzt die PLC HMI in der Mache. 
Visu Elemente sind sehr schnell zusammengeklickt und man kann schon nach einer Stunde gefräkel brauchbare Ergebnisse vorweisen.
Leider ist der Funktionsumfang sehr eingeschränkt. (Ne Log Funktion wäre z.B. sehr wünschenswert)

Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich die PLC HMI nur einsetze weil ich die Visualisierung für ein bestehendes Projekt auf einem BX8000 erstellen soll. Wenn ich ne CX SPS nutze, schreibe ich die Visu mit visual c++/mfc selber. Das geht mit der TwinCat ads.dll nach etwas Eingewöhnung auch recht fix von der Hand und man kann da theoretisch machen was man will (oder kann).

Leider ist kann ich bei der BX8000 keine Variablen per ADS über ihren Namen ansprechen, sondern nur über ihre Adresse. Und da ich nicht alle Variablen nachträglich in den Merkerbereich packen will, fällt MFC aus.

Ich habe aber auch schon einige Visualisierungen mit LabView gemacht (Hauptsächlich wenn die SPS nur für temporäre Versuche eingesetzt wird). Geht auch überraschend gut.


----------



## shovelhead (4 Februar 2010)

Hey,
hab jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr mit PLC HMI für meine Bachelorarbeit rumgespielt. @Chräshe: Danke für den Tip mit der Uhr, hat gut funktioniert. Bin jetzt fertig mit der BA, also werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr viele Neuigkeiten zu diesem Thema einbringen können. 
Grüße Sascha


----------



## Itus (9 Februar 2010)

.....nur wenn es erlaubt ist:

Kurze Frage:

Die, die "Andere" angereuzt haben: Was für Systeme/Umgebungen sind das?

Danke und Gruss
Itus


----------



## Neals (9 Februar 2010)

Eigens entwickelte Visualisierungen über Protokolle wie OPC(UA). ADS etc.


----------



## bonatus (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wir nehmen in älteren Projekten Delphi, steigen jetzt aber um auf Visual Studio.

Edit: Wir überlegen für kleine Maschinen ob wir PLC HMI/CE einsetzen.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Chräshe (3 März 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

 danke an alle 21, die mit abgestimmt haben. 

 Bei so viel Nutzern hab ich ja richtig was in der Hand, 
um bei Beckhoff gewisse Verbesserungen durchzudrücken... 

 Im Ernst – wer das System nutzt und gewisse Dinge verbessert 
haben will, tut gut daran, hier konstruktive Kritik zu üben. 

Ich finde TwinCAT mit der VISU spitze, aber gewisse Dinge 
verderben mir den Spaß daran. Genaueres ist auf der Wunschliste 
zu finden...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Khale rize (4 Juli 2011)

*Suche eine Visualisierung software*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin ein Anfänger und habe ein Programm mit PcWorx geschrieben. Jetzt möchte ich gerne es Visualisieren. 

Ist die Web-Visualisierung ein gute Auswahl? Könnt Ihr sie mit Visu+ von Phoenix vergleichen?

Danke


----------



## Voxe (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da die ADS-Funktionalität recht gut ist, machen wir die Visu mit ner Hochsprache. Ist günstig und macht genau das was sie soll. Ein PC-Programm ist schnell gebastelt und preislich nicht zu schlagen.

Gruß


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (5 Juli 2011)

*Visu*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mit VisiWin.NET <--> Beckhoff ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Toolbox zum VisualStudio. Also wer in der Lage ist, die Anbindung via ADS selber zu bewerkstelligen kann des natürlich auch "nur" mit VisualStudio machen. VisiWin ermöglicht es halt, Variabeln zu Browsen und bietet einige Elemente wie Benutzerveraltung, Trend/Archive, Alarmhandling, Sprachumschatung usw. Beckhoff bietet zwar auch ein Beispielprojekt zur Anbindung mit VisualStudio aber ich habs mir (noch) nicht genau angeschaut. 
Wie gesagt, wer sichs zutraut kanns prima mit VisualStudio o.Ä. erledigen, sonst kann ich persönlich VisiWin.NET absolut empfehlen. Es gibt auch eine "Smart"-Version, was für Rookies evtl. etwas einfacher zu handlen ist.

Ich hab von negativen Erfahrungen mit VisiWin gelesen, hab aber bislang nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch mit dem Support usw. 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Fabian


----------



## Khale rize (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. Macht keine unterschied, mit welche Software ich anfange? Wenn die Sps von Phoenix Familie ist, soll die Visu-Software nicht von gleiche Familie sein? 
Mein Chef meinte dass ich Web-Visualisierung probiere.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## smash99 (5 Juli 2011)

Khale rize schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Antworten. Macht keine unterschied, mit welche Software ich anfange? Wenn die Sps von Phoenix Familie ist, soll die Visu-Software nicht von gleiche Familie sein?
> Mein Chef meinte dass ich Web-Visualisierung probiere.
> Was meint Ihr?



Die Visu von Phoenix ist wenn du "Visu+" nimmst keine Phoenix-eigene  Lösung, sondern ein gebrandlabeldes Produkt der Fa. Progea ->  Movicon. 
Somit rein theoretisch 2 Familien

gruß


----------



## cas (5 Juli 2011)

hast du schon mit movicon gearbeitet?


----------



## smash99 (5 Juli 2011)

Ja habe ich. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden.

Vor allem gefällt mir das offene XML Format und die rießige Symbolbibliothek sehr gut. 
Desweiteren sind wir damit vollkommen Herstellerunabhängig weil nahezu für jede beliebige SPS ein Direkttreiber enthalten ist.

Kurz: ohne hier groß Werbung machen zu wollen! mir gefällts. Bisher war alles was ich machen wollte ohne großen Aufwand möglich. Im gegensatz zu andern Systemen ist es auch deutlich günstiger was natürlich meinen Chefe glücklich macht


----------



## cas (5 Juli 2011)

ich hatte auch mal movicon zum Testen benutzt. Leider find ich es Endeffekt nicht so dolle...

Hinweis Vorab: Ich hab einen schnellen Rechner !!!

1. Preis: Bei ganz kleinen Miniprojekten ist der Preis noch akzeptapel. Aber sobalt man mehr client braucht oder mehr Datenpunkte, so vervielfacht sich dieser entsprechen. Außerdem muß man Standardfunktionen nachkaufen

2. Editor: Sehr langsam. Total überfüllt, Zig Fenster sind ständig zu öffnen oder zu schließen. Nach kleinser Änderung im Projekt wird alles neu komiliert und das dauert dann wieder...

3. Editorstart: Dauer eine Ewigkeit...

4. Importfunktion für BECKHOFF funktiert fast garnicht. Zig Fehler beim Einlesen. Z.B. Remanente Variablen kann er nicht importieren. Der Support weis das schon 2 Jahre. Nichts passiert.

So, das meinerseits dazu.

Positiv:
 Sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, Variationen und fertige Vorlagen. Alles eher für die Industire/Maschinenbau.

MfG CAS


----------



## smash99 (5 Juli 2011)

hallo,

also zu 

1. glaube das kann man aber auf andere Hersteller projizieren. je mehr ich will, desto mehr muss ich zahlen. Der Hersteller bei dem das nicht so ist will ich sehen . Was für Optionen muss man zukaufen? Was ist Standard was ist Extra? Brauche evt. mehrere Treiber. Sind die mit drin oder muss ich die extra kaufen?

2. stimmte ich dir zu. Mir wurde daher empfohlen, falls möglich, mit 2 Bildschirmen zu arbeiten und die Prozessbilder komplett auf einen Bildschirm auszulagern

3. kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Dauert bei mir 2 sek., habe allerdings keine SPS angeschlossen. Vielleicht liegts an der??

4. Habe bisher nur mit Siemens gearbeitet. Dort funkioniert der Import mit .sdf / .awl


----------



## Pepper (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben eine Visu über eine PHP webseite mit Javascript. Die Kommunikation zwischen Webserver und SPS-Controller läuft über Modbus/TCP-IP. Der Vorteil ist, dass man mit allen Geräte die einen Webbrowser habe, auch die Visu aufrufen kann. Man braucht keine extra Software. Nur ein zentralen Webserver.
Das abgleichen der Daten zwischen Visu und Controller passiert im Millisekundenbereich. Also sehr schnell. Bis jetzt haben wir diese Lösung mehrfach im Einsatz und es läuft alles tadellos. 

Wir haben dazu eine kleine Simulationsdemo gebaut. Wen das Interessiert kann sich das ganze ja mal angucken und ein bisschen rumschalten. (Einstellungen und Technik müssen noch aktualisiert werden. Da ist noch das alte Javabild drin). 

http://www.intellibuilding.de/demo.html

Gruß

Pepper


----------



## magicman (28 Juli 2011)

@Pepper

sehr interessant, also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, gibt es keine spezielle Software für die VISU sondern nur eine mit PHP erstellte Webseite auf einem Webserver des Kunden???

Ich bin selbst auf der Such nach einer brauchbaren Lösung für eine HMI WEB Visualisierung die von einfachen WEB Terminal (Touch) bedient werden kann.

Dabei hätte ich gerne eine umfangreiche Lib und ein Tool um mir diese Seite recht einfach und schnell zusammen zu klicken, diese wäre dann von jedem WEB Client aufrufbar.

Gruss


----------



## Pepper (1 August 2011)

@magicman

Genau, man braucht keine Spezielle Software dafür (demnach entfallen auch eventuelle Lizenzkosten). Kostenlose Webserver (z.B. xampp) gibt es im Netz. Das tolle ist, dass wir völlig hardwareunabhängig arbeiten können. Die Visu funktioniert Auf normalen PCs, Touchsreens, Iphones u.s.w (halt alles was einen Webserver hat).

Der nachteil:
Mal eben was zusammenklicken funktioniert leider nicht. Wie schon gesagt, funktioniert der Austausch der Informationen über Modbus TCP/IP (Bei Beckhoff braucht man eine Modbus-Lizenz, bei Wago ist die schon mit drin). Wir Tauschen die Daten über Merkeradressen aus. 

Bei uns in der Firma, haben wir einen Webprogrammierer, der sich um die PHP-Programmierung\Javascript-Programmierung kümmert. Es gibt leider kein Tool dafür (Wir benutzen einen normalen Editor). Für das ansprechen der Merkeradressen, braucht man keine Lib, das funktioniert direkt.  

Gruß Pepper


----------

